# Google maps, what type of camera equipment?



## MetroRuss (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone knows about the Google street map trucks that drive around and map all the streets in 360.

Is it video or panorama?

I saw a photographers site that offers this concept but right into a retail business or church etc. To let consumers see their environment. It was pretty awesome.

I am wondering if this is a feasible opportunity for an entrepreneurial venture.

Im hoping its not an insane amount of equipment to start up something like this to offer my existing client base.

Thanks for any input


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2013)

I think they mostly use cars and not trucks.

Google street map trucks - Bing


----------



## Buckster (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't think it's video, but I don't know that for sure.  Here's what they look like when they first come out of the retrofit shop to turn them into camera-cars:


----------



## MetroRuss (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the replies.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 27, 2013)

MetroRuss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows about the Google street map trucks that drive around and map all the streets in 360.
> 
> ...



Well google is going to cover the streets for those locations, and I hope your not wanting to put one of those car in a retail business or church something tells me your clients won't go for it. 

Besides your clients can create one themselves using a $0.99 iPhone app 



 https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/360-panorama/id377342622?mt=8


----------

